#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 動物風情 >  > [討論] 關於掌&爪的問題?

## 伊默兒/野魂

野仔也跑來這邊發文啦((唷哈哈哈
因為要畫獸設而且這個問題也困擾了滿久了...
就是
犬科與貓科動物都有肉墊，而四肢的骨頭、排法和人類有些差別

請問

犬科、貓科動物的四肢肉墊排列方式?

犬科、貓科動物的四肢(包括指頭)的排列方式?

為何我覺得我講了很多廢話


嗯...我還找到這個
https://tw.knowledge.yahoo.com/quest...=1005031607368
原來他們有把手腕上的小肉肉算進去...

----------


## 卡斯特

可以參考幻貓的教學：http://wolfbbs.net/showthread.php/50...A6%82%E8%AB%96
不過上面網址的肉墊應該只適用狼、狗、小型犬科、貓、小型貓科

像獅子老虎好像就不同了(等等我在去找找

還有更詳細的狗肉墊(連接至維基百科)：https://zh.m.wikipedia.org/zh-tw/%E8%82%89%E5%9E%AB

以上如果有問題可以在問我0w0

------

剛剛忘記說，犬、貓前腳有五指，後腳只有四指，前腳的第五指在內側，有指甲(貓我不確定)，像人的大拇指一樣(你可以把手指彎曲，大概就長那樣～

----------

